# After one night of zyprexa..



## Jautumn24 (Mar 2, 2014)

So I took the zyprexa last night. I did have a panic attack right after swallowing it because I am so fearful of new medicine. I fell asleep shortly after. When I woke up I felt more tired than usual and I have been tired all day now but still able to do things. My anxiety is there but I haven't had an attack today so far. I do still feel very dp and spacey.

I have this one fear that I will take zyprexa and my anxiety will go away but I will still have dp and one day just be numb but no body will know cause I'm not complaining or having anxiety anymore so I will be gone for good.

Today I feel so spaced out I'm afraid it's already happening or I'm turning into someone else except I'm just like physically calmer about it... No heart racing or fidgeting. 
I want to still try the zyprexa I'm just wondering ..
Can this actually happen? Can I just be gone and no body will know?


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

No. Why does anyone need to know anyway?

If you still have DP without the anxiety, it will be much easier to work constructively to be and feel how you want to be and feel, and eventually live a DP free life.


----------



## Jautumn24 (Mar 2, 2014)

Anonymity said:


> No. Why does anyone need to know anyway?
> 
> If you still have DP without the anxiety, it will be much easier to work constructively to be and feel how you want to be and feel, and eventually live a DP free life.


I'm very open, my entire family,friends, and even co workers know how I feel and what I'm going through every day. I don't like to keep that stuff to myself. I'm afraid that I will not have anxiety and basically live the rest of my life numb. I hate anxiety but at least it's a feeling.. Today I've been so quiet and numb already compared to how I usually am and I don't think that's living at all.

I guess the fact that I'm worrying about it shows I'm not completely numb.. Maybe I'm just not used to being calm? 
I really don't know how I feel now.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Constantly being open and telling other people your problems of anxiety isnt what i would say is living.

If you feel numb without the anxiety, i would assume that you can venture down a more positive path to do things and talk about things you enjoy, and hopefully find something that makes you feel alive. Relying on anxiety to be a part of living isn't really living. And ridding yourself of anxiety opens many doors to a better life.

Medication is just masking your anxiety. Take advantage of it at a pace you are comfortable with, and try and understand the root of your problems, and eventually solve and accept them, so you are no longer reliant on a drug.

Embrace the peace you feel without constant worry, its a blessing, not a curse.


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

antipsychotics are for people who suffer from psychosis, zyprexa is an one of these and dp is not psychosis. antipsychotics are well-known for causing anhedonia and emotional numbness. whichever doctor prescribed this to you is a very bad physician.


----------



## Jautumn24 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nath said:


> antipsychotics are for people who suffer from psychosis, zyprexa is an one of these and dp is not psychosis. antipsychotics are well-known for causing anhedonia and emotional numbness. whichever doctor prescribed this to you is a very bad physician.


I have been diagnosed with psychosis due to my parinoia. I think people poison my food including my family. I've been seeing things out of the corner of my eyes that are not there. I think I here someone calling my name but no one did. I was told these things are not normal and that I need meds.


----------



## Jautumn24 (Mar 2, 2014)

Also I have read a lot on this and a lot of people claim these meds can help dp and dr by bringing their anxiety down. Just because a medicine is made for a certain thing does not mean it can not help other things.


----------

